# Woodpecker Blues



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

I was mooching about on YouTube when I came across this little video, (soundtrack anyway.)

WOW that bought back memories. I can remember biting the table in some parts of the world when this thing swamped HF. :sweat:

https://youtu.be/hH6C0kun5DU


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

Oh memories of hoping the b*****er would shut up when my turn for the RT came up !


----------



## Dave McGouldrick (Jan 1, 2007)

Seem to remember reading (or being told ) it was Russki HF Over the Horizon radar using many many MWatts.


----------



## Basil (Feb 4, 2006)

Recollect, on one of my ships, being told that the OM insisted that, whilst on watch, the RO wear headphones and refrain from using the speaker.
Don't know why but it wouldn't have been great having that racket penetrating the wheelhouse and the mates accom.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

I sailed with an OM who accused me of not testing the auto alarm when I went off watch because he couldn't hear the bell. Boy, I bet he regretted saying that!

John T


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

Dave McGouldrick said:


> Seem to remember reading (or being told ) it was Russki HF Over the Horizon radar using many many MWatts.


That's exactly what it was. It appeared in September 1976, Gorbachev shut it down in the late 1980s. We all owe Gorby a beer.


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

The size of the antenna array in the clip is impressive. Or at least it was before Chernobyl let rip.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

trotterdotpom said:


> I sailed with an OM who accused me of not testing the auto alarm when I went off watch because he couldn't hear the bell. Boy, I bet he regretted saying that!
> 
> John T



Haha! What an idiot.


----------

